# what theme are you using for your 3DS?



## HungryForCereal (Aug 9, 2017)

im using pokemon super mystery dungeon theme that came as a pre-order bonus for my old 3DS XL and pikachu party theme for my new 3DS XL


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)

Manually switching between the Kirby 25th anniversary one and the Winter Miku one (Not a fan of Vocaloid music in general but that theme they released for the Japanese 3ds consoles is really beautiful, almost didn't see it was Miku so yeah and the starry night is so well made!)


----------



## Cress (Aug 9, 2017)

I've had it set to the Zelda 30th Anniversary one for months, I used to change it weekly along with the badges but I've lost the motivation. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2017)

I've been using the Yoshi Springtime Siesta theme on my 3ds for a few weeks now cause it's rly cute ^o^


----------



## Garrett (Aug 9, 2017)

Currently it's Mario. I just have the freebie MyNintendo ones so just rotate them.


----------



## Nooblord (Aug 9, 2017)

Right now it's Kirby's 25th anniversary. I love how Kirby greets you when you open from sleep mode. I usually have the neon green/orange mario theme.


----------



## pizzapie44 (Aug 9, 2017)

i use the metal gear solid 3 one. you originally got it for preordering the game but now you can just straight up buy it on the theme store.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 9, 2017)

I've got the Splatoon one at the moment, really like it


----------



## Mash (Aug 10, 2017)

I have the default black one, I should get the Splatoon one from My Nintendo though, it loosk cool.  Does it have custom sound effects?


----------



## noxephi (Aug 10, 2017)

Right now mine is cycling through Yokai Watch Jibanyan, Eevee collection, Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon, and Zelda: Two Worlds. I love them all!

I also have a Fire Emblem Fates one, but I've kinda lost interest in Fates so I don't care much for it anymore.

I still have some spare money on my account, so I'm considering buying some new themes... maybe the Komasan one, a Fire Emblem Echoes one, or a Breath of the Wild one.


----------



## MaddiKaylin (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm the generic black one, but I've been thinking about buying some themes! Any super favorites?


----------



## Drokmar (Aug 10, 2017)

Zelda 30th anniversary theme. I'm cheap, so an awesome free theme is right up my alley!


----------



## Loriii (Aug 10, 2017)

Splatoon, Pikmin and Majora's Mask theme for 3DS. I wanna try that Kirby 25th anniversary theme but I'm still lacking gold coins. I haven't redeemed BoTW, Cave Story, etc. Switch rewards yet though (I'm lazy, probably next time when I get to them).


----------



## Twisterheart (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't have a theme. I don't have any money to buy one, and I don't really care for any of the free ones.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 11, 2017)

MaddiKaylin said:


> I'm the generic black one, but I've been thinking about buying some themes! Any super favorites?



yoshi woolly world is nice


----------



## noxephi (Aug 11, 2017)

I've been looking at themes again and I'm a little torn now because of the two Breath of the Wild ones... one of them has a nicer panoramic background, but the other has nicer music. heck.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 11, 2017)

I love the 2 Splatoon themes, Yoshi's Wooly World, the Mighty Mushroom and ACNL themes. I switch between them, but I mostly use the Splatoon themes!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

I want the splatoon one but i haven't really bought stuff after i registered my japanese my ninty so rip lel

but yeah get the kirby 25th if you can


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 11, 2017)

Sheila said:


> I want the splatoon one but i haven't really bought stuff after i registered my japanese my ninty so rip lel
> 
> but yeah get the kirby 25th if you can



is the kirby 25th still on sale?


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 11, 2017)

I alternate between a couple of the NES ones (Ice Climbers and Legend of Zelda) and an Animal Crossing theme from badge arcade (of the house & plaza)


----------



## Licorice (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm using the starry Pokemon one that's new. It's from sun/moon.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 12, 2017)

Custom pusheen theme. I'll try to get a photo


----------



## Soigne (Aug 12, 2017)

I use the Pikmin one


----------



## lars708 (Aug 14, 2017)

I just bought a new Kirby theme from My Nintendo with my gold points, so I guess that one


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 14, 2017)

I am currently using one of the Breath of the Wild themes. I wish some of the themes had better music though. I would probably get more of them if they did.


----------



## Koro-Drago (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm using the Sega Dreamcast theme.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 14, 2017)

I have the standard white one. The free coloured-ones are really ugly and I won't pay for a theme.


----------



## sizzi (Aug 14, 2017)

Licorice said:


> I'm using the starry Pokemon one that's new. It's from sun/moon.



I am using this one as well! It is so cute and matches my sun and moon 3ds well


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 15, 2017)

I shuffle between around 10.


----------



## Sukibri (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm using the Splatoon squid sisters one, it's very pretty


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 21, 2017)

yall paying for ugly nintendo themes when you could get this cute thing

View attachment 206387

(my theme btw)


----------



## Coach (Aug 21, 2017)

Currently the Nintendo Consoles theme, but I'm planning on switching to one of the other Club Nintendo themes.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 21, 2017)

I've got the My Nintendo Link theme on mine, in part because I love the Zelda games, but also because my 3DS is the 25th Anniversary black and gold Zelda edition. Kinda fits.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 21, 2017)

Rn I have the shuffle on with link btwn world's Yoshis spot light and a few Homebrew ones a paper Mario 64 one playing the whistle song a amazing Mario oddessy one with the oddessy song playing and one with a super cinematic primal kyoger with its song playing ( disclaimer I do but the official Nintendo ones if you're may be wondering )

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> yall paying for ugly nintendo themes when you could get this cute thing
> 
> View attachment 206387
> 
> (my theme btw)


Did you make that art yourself?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 21, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> Did you make that art yourself?


heck no lol. i cant art
got it from a website and using on 3ds now


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 5, 2017)

Zelda 30th anniversary theme, and it's good enough since it was free and i'm not really a theme person


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

still the same ones, i kinda want saltoon theme but 20 gold coins on MN for that and i already purchased **** well fine kthxbai


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm using the Espeon and Umbreon theme. Umbreon is my favorite Pok?mon and it's such a beautiful theme!


----------



## Mash (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm using the default blue one.  I'm kinda just a default kinda guy.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm using the ACNL "pop-tart" theme that matches my console.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 5, 2017)

I would KILL for the splatoon theme, I'm really hoping I win the 20$ EShop gift card just so I can buy it 

(I have the trashy sonic theme for now, I really dont like it. But its better than nothing!)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> I would KILL for the splatoon theme, I'm really hoping I win the 20$ EShop gift card just so I can buy it
> 
> (I have the trashy sonic theme for now, I really dont like it. But its better than nothing!)



yeah the salmontoon ones are real cool but i shouldn't really waste more money on that rn


----------



## Cou (Sep 5, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> heck no lol. i cant art
> got it from a website and using on 3ds now


i didn't even know you could use your own!!!

currently using the sun/moon


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Cou said:


> i didn't even know you could use your own!!!
> 
> currently using the sun/moon


you can if you use stuff im not gonna go deeper into here lel.

nice i kinda wanna get the x/y pokemon theme that is japan excluive tbh


----------



## doodle (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm using the "Pok?mon: Look Upon the Stars" one. I love the colors, the song... I find it to be really pretty and it features some great Pok?mon. <3


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 6, 2017)

the callie + marie one with the final boss theme from splat 1 playing in the background


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 6, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> the callie + marie one with the final boss theme from splat 1 playing in the background



Where did you get it... I want it ;-;


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 6, 2017)

Right now I've got the 'Rin-Chan Now!' Theme,I like to switch it up and change themes when I can. I had 'Bad End Night' as my theme for months so I just recently change it to one the I got now~


----------



## Aquari (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm using an ac indoor theme I got from badge arcade:








Spoiler: Decorated ver. ("A cozy house for bones")


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2017)

The summer ACNL one (Idk how to take a screenshot of my home screen) 
Not too sure what I'm gonna use during Fall or Christmas tho


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

Woot, bought 3D Puyo Puyo Tsu last night and it netted me enough gold coins for the Splatoon theme you can get from my nintendo (dunno if all regions have it, I've got a Japanese account so)

really like the painting style of it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Inkredible is the name in English I think lol puns


----------



## carp (Sep 10, 2017)

the streetpass week theme


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

Majora's Mask theme. Fave.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 19, 2017)

I've been using the Bravely Second theme that I got from Club Nintendo or whatever it's calling itself now back towards the beginning of when it switched over to being less good.


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 19, 2017)

I brought Fire Emblem Fates online, so it came with a theme of Nohr and Hoshido facing off, I think its the covers of both the games. My favourite is in it so I quite like it <3

The sound effect grew on me.


----------



## brutalitea (Sep 19, 2017)

Some AC theme. I think it's called Isabelle's theme.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 19, 2017)

No one is a better Splatoon weeb like me :3
(When you blow $20 on badges ;-; )


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> View attachment 208060
> No one is a better Splatoon weeb like me :3
> (When you blow $20 on badges ;-; )



Okay wow that actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 21, 2017)

currently using the blue and black retro console theme


----------



## Garrett (Sep 21, 2017)

The freebie 8-bit Link one.

Had to spend my expiring platinum coins on something...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Okay wow that actually looks pretty good.



yeah, exactly my thought. i don't really wanna waste on that game though if i can avoid it haha.

anyways having that freebie platinum coins Pok?mon GS theme now


----------



## Static_Luver (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm using the Isabelle theme from My Nintendo rewards


----------



## Soigne (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm using that Yo Kai Watch My Nintendo theme whatever it's called


----------



## Medievalant (Sep 25, 2017)

I am using the Steven Stone  Pokemon theme. He is my favorite person/ champion  in the series so I had to buy it


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 27, 2017)

I have it on shuffle of Splatoon: Fresh Squid, Yokai Watch Jibanyan, ACNL: Isabelle at Town Hall, Disney Princesses( lol I like the blue color), TLOZ: Breath of the Wild: Wide World, Majoras Mask: Dire Moon, Rune Factory 4, ACHHD: My Town, and Stars: Yellow and Purple. I also really like the Espeon and Umbreon theme, Hanafuda, and the ACNL Jack theme! In fact, I'll have to use that one soon...


----------



## Alyx (Sep 27, 2017)

My current theme for my New Nintendo 3DS XL is the AC pattern theme.


----------



## Starglow (Sep 29, 2017)

Old 3ds was the link between worlds one. I loved the sounds on that, but this one I've had it on the Wally/Gallade one and will be hard pressed to change it.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 2, 2017)

the 8-bit apollo justice one that's offered as DLC in spirit of justice. i also have the phoenix wright one. before i got either of those i just had it as a default black, but before that i had the free sonic boom one lmao


----------



## PandP (Oct 2, 2017)

I am currently using the autumn theme of Animal Crossing, which was released last year I believe, since then I haven't changed it because it is so pretty^^ My boyfriend has it on shuffle with the Sonic Boom, the Cat-Mario show  and usual black.


----------



## Paxx (Oct 2, 2017)

i have two SD cards, one with the legend of zelda 30th anniversary one, and the other is the mizutsune theme from monster hunter: generations. both have good music!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2017)

Got that gold coin spoopy mario theme, really liking it


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Oct 2, 2017)

Mine is the Eevee Collection one


----------



## Weiland (Oct 5, 2017)

I use the Pokemon Gold one right now. I used to have it on shuffle mode. I have maybe 15 themes right now; I just can't get enough of them!


----------



## Zane (Oct 6, 2017)

I've stupidly bought way too many themes (even after they jacked the prices... the canadian dollar smh) so I switch around a lot. Right now I think I'm using that rly basic purple one with yellow stars, but I often use the even more basic pink one. I also really like the one with the Boo's. I have two of the Pikmin ones but the background is so busy I actually don't use them much. T.T


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Still using the Squid sister theme (absolutely lovin' it)
The badges are helping out as well, I love it so much!


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 6, 2017)

just the basic pink one on both of my 3ds since I'm still yet to actually buy any!
i really want to get some badges as well but idk how to add money on the japanese store


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 6, 2017)

I just bought a random hello kitty one to use on my european 3ds and I'm currently using the steven stone theme on my japanese one! 

what can I say, they're both cute lmao


----------



## Elvera (Oct 7, 2017)

Bellxis said:


> I just bought a random hello kitty one to use on my european 3ds and I'm currently using the steven stone theme on my japanese one!
> 
> what can I say, they're both cute lmao



I've got the Steven Stone theme currently on my DS as well! It hasn't been changed in months, I love the music that starts up.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 7, 2017)

the free yellow one lol


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 7, 2017)

I just started using the Animal Crossing Halloween theme since October 1st.
Before that I was using the Pokemon Gold theme that you get for pre-ordering.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 7, 2017)

Me. Shovel Knight promo theme


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 7, 2017)

I have the Fire Emblem: Fates theme, I love it (I have like...400 hours in FEF)


----------



## cornimer (Oct 7, 2017)

I have the theme that was released when Yoshi's Woolly World came out


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

I have mine set to shuffle favorites, which are some of the New Leaf ones, a Rhythm Heaven one, the Rune Factory 4 one, and some random cute patterned ones.


----------

